# Halo at 11 Months Old



## zad (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow, gorgeous! What wonderful structure.







I'd love to see a photo of him in full trot. More photos of Halo, please!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Just noticed this is in the Critique forum, so I'll give it an INexperienced shot.

EXCELLENT bone. Can't see his feet, do you have a photo of him on pavement? Excellent proportion, looks very balanced, great shoulder and rear angulation. I love his topline. Very masculine head without coarseness and with perfectly sized ears (I don't care for satellite dish ears). He looks strong and solid. Excellent mask, I love how most of his face is dark. Excellent color and pigment. Would LOVE to see movement photos! Nice, dark eye, good expression. He is a long coat (long stock coat?) but I hear they're working on making LSCs acceptable for show. Would love to read what the experienced people think of Halo.

What can I say, I am in







with Halo! Who is he, where did he come from, are you working him in schutzhund?


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

wowzer he is gorgeous


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

absolutely bee u tee ful!!!!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Gorgeous Dog. More photos please...









Have you been to intro? I will look,


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Very Nice!!!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

love your dog. who's the breeder?


----------



## zad (Jul 17, 2008)

We got him from a breeder in St. Augustine. You can go to their website at ICNDF.com. Halo's parents are shown under "our dogs"; Punk is his father and Vesta is his mother. Thank you everyone for the comments on Halo - I'll add more pictures of him.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

what happened to the picture??


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Still visible here.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yep I see it and he is gorgeous! Funny now we have 2 Halo's on the boardand they are both LC's. Not a very common name.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWYep I see it and he is gorgeous! Funny now we have 2 Halo's on the boardand they are both LC's. Not a very common name.


I think it's funny that one is a male and the other is a female.


----------

